
OLPC Resumes 'Give One, Get One' XO Laptop Sale - soundsop
http://www.informationweek.com/news/hardware/desktop/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=212100243&subSection=E-Business
======
procrastitron
I'm glad to see the program being handled by Amazon this time around;
hopefully that will prevent all of the distribution headaches that happened
during the previous program.

~~~
jcl
The major issues last time were caused by a lack of communications between the
packager (Brightstar), the biller (Paypal), the shipper (Fedex?), and the OLPC
organization. There were problems at several stages in the order process and
no easy communications route for the customer to follow to get them resolved,
let alone determine the responsible party. With Amazon controlling the entire
flow, it probably will go a lot better this time.

------
vizard
I dont understand why they dont offer "get one" too? Wouldnt that increase the
volumes driving the price down?

------
notdarkyet
For as long as this project has been going on, especially with the original
$100 laptop goal, I am surprised that the price has yet to diminish. I don't
mean to be pessimistic about something as altruistic as this project is, but
as a student right now I would really like to get involved with the project
and purchase two, but $400 is still too much.

~~~
jacobolus
The original expectation was that OLPC would be selling 5 million laptops to
national governments in its first year and hundreds of millions by now.
Instead, it has sold hundreds of thousands of laptops. A 1000-fold difference
in scale makes a large difference in price.

------
PStamatiou
<http://amazon.com/xo>

